# questions aplenty



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

hey guys,
i am hunting in an area with lots of wolves and few deer, the deer that are here seem very skiddish. in the area i used to live i shot many deer, but have only killed 1 here in 2.5 yrs of hunting, back home i used to be able to overhunt a spot but it seems to make these deer disappear. my group of friends that hunt in this area are lucky to see 1 deer a weekend, but all have killed many deer in different areas, so here are some questions
how often do you usually bait a spot? 
is it ok to hunt a stand moree than once a week?
will more than once a week get too much scent in the area?
is it too early to start grunting?


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

what area are you in? depending on where it's at and your entry/exit routes, you can hunt a stand more than once a week. scent control and the wind both have to be closely observed of course.


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

michigans up, my entry sites should be good for avoiding contact


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

we can't bait in Illinois so I don't know about that, but it's just getting to the point here where you could try some grunting.


----------

